# 2nd Budgie problems



## HappyBirdy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello, I am new to this forum 

Around December of last year, I have gotten a second male budgie that grew up in a environment with many budgies. 

I went through the quarantine process with him for 30 days, and introduced him to my already tamed male budgie. At this point, he still wasn’t tamed yet and looked a little depressed and lonely, hence I introduced him to first budgie without taming him first.

He likes my old budgie a lot and would cling onto the cage nearest to him and would stare at him the whole day. However, my old budgie would go about his activities and doesn’t pay much attention to him. When I let my old budgie out of his cage to play, he would land on top of the new budgie’s cage and chase him around(?) I am not sure if this a form of aggression, but my new budgie would open his beak widely and they would bite(?) each other’s beaks through the cage bars. Only once or twice they would bite each other’s feet once.

My new budgie is still very scared of my hand in his cage, but would allow me to feed millet to him through the cage bars using my hands or a spoon. 

I am afraid that they dislike each other and would be unable to bond with each other as my old budgie doesn’t show much interest in him when he is playing in his own cage. I would also appreciate some advice on how to tame my new budgie as he is easily distracted by my old budgie.

Any advice would be appreciated ! Thank you in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

What are your budgie's names and which is which?
I prefer calling birds by names rather than "new" and "old". 

When you start taming and bonding with the new bird, take the cage into a different room.
To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

In a couple of months, when you are ready to introduce the two budgies, please be sure to introduce them in neutral territory. Sometimes having two or three supervised meetings prior to moving them into one cage is advisable. Before introducing a budgie into another budgie's cage, the cage should be completely rearranged (perches, toys, food and water dishes) in order to help prevent any potential territorial issues. 

If the two budgies do not get along and/or one is aggressive toward the other, then you will need to house them in separate cages on a permanent basis.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## HappyBirdy (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for the advice ! The blue one on my profile picture is my ‘old budgie’ and his name is Birdy, and the yellow one is Happy. I will start taming the Happy in a separate room from now on. My only concern would be if Happy would be very stressed when away from Birdy. I have thought of keeping the sessions short at first to let him know that whenever I move him, he would always be returned back to Birdy at the end of our session. Is this advisable? Thanks for your advice and I will definitely check out the other helpful tips you have linked


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello, :welcome:

Deborah has given you excellent advice above :thumbsup:. You can try these methods for the best chance of taming success, but keep in mind; as budgies grow up, they often prefer to not be handled or “bonded” to a human. Some do, but many don’t. Most will learn to at least step up without hesitation, but again it depends on the budgie. 

We have lots of information here in our Stickies and Articles for members to utilize. You’ll find answers to many questions within the material as well. 

What are the names of your budgies? Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. 

It's important to work with Happy slowly and soon he'll come out of his shell more. 

I agree with FaeryBee totally :thumbsup: 

I look forward to hearing more about Happy and Birdy! 

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, we'd love to help!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Short training sessions with Happy will be just fine. If you are able to spend 15 minutes per session with him 3 or 4 times a day that would be great.*


----------

